# OMG 11" Elong?!?!?



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

All I can say is Wow. looks awesome


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude. That Just Made My Day , Thats One Giant Elongatus. Which is great , I like seeing that it is possible to grow an elong out to that size. Wish their was more footage.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

A fully grown 11"elong?! Now that is pretty cool. Nice find indeed.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I tell girls I have an 11" elong all the time









No but seriously that's an incredible looking fish!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

wow huge and looks good too..........


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

whats his address


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

impressive sized elong


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

bling bling f n bling...


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

thats a monster... wish i could find one


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

I would have to see that in person to believe thats 11" really it looks more like a diamond rhom without a highback than a elong. I bet its more like 8" or 9"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

All Elongs on this site. Meet your King.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I saw absolutely nothing in that video to give that fish any size reference.

Hell, that could have been a 4" fish in a 10 gallon aquarium.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

i love all the non belivers but trust me that elong is a monster the person that owns it has some monster piranhas, amazon basin is a one man band that import's piranhas into the uk, belive me that elong is 11" ........


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Definitely not an elong...are we looking at the same fish? Looks more like a 6" sanchezi or a larger sized rhom.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really?
That view is SOOO skewed 
Doesn't look right to me....especially seeing its belly is reddish.

If it was an elong then wow...but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

notaverage said:


> Really?
> That view is SOOO skewed
> Doesn't look right to me....especially seeing its belly is reddish.
> 
> If it was an elong then wow...but it doesn't look like it.


it is, They get wider and thicker like that when they get that big.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

wow. that thing is huge!


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

that is an elong 100% the do fill out alot when big i still cant belive people think it aint an elong crazy...
i no why u lot dont belive its thats big or an elong its because its from the UK and we can never have something better than u lot have got....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

seriously


----------



## Piranha Pimpin (Jul 22, 2008)

thats a diamond rhom not a elongatus.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

agree it does have an different shape to it... but still an elong imo


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Piranha Pimpin said:


> thats a diamond rhom not a elongatus.










negative. its an elong.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

is it for sale 'wubby'? seen as you know the guy?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

im sure he wont mind just popping over the road to ask


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Run Forrest run


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

tell him which way it is


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

webby06_2007 said:


> that is an elong 100% the do fill out alot when big i still cant belive people think it aint an elong crazy...
> i no why u lot dont belive its thats big or an elong *its because its from the UK* and we can never have something better than u lot have got....:rasp:


Na man it has nothing to do with the piranha being in the Ukraine, I personally think it is an elong though.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Zulu Warrior said:


> tell him which way it is :laugh:


u ladys still spitting your dummys out??







you all fit in nicly hear tho........:laugh:

chris will get you a price on it he only has to ask martin he no's him aswell same as alot of other people.....


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

webby06_2007 said:


> tell him which way it is :laugh:


u ladys still spitting your dummys out??







you all fit in nicly hear tho........:laugh:

chris will get you a price on it he only has to ask martin he no's him aswell same as alot of other people.....
[/quote]








well done wubby you been let out of special skool today


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

That is an Elongatus . I have had several and would Bet anyone 1,000,000 who tries to tell me and different.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I saw absolutely nothing in that video to give that fish any size reference.
> 
> Hell, that could have been a 4" fish in a 10 gallon aquarium.


dave you took the words right out of my mouth.........no comparison nice
fish none the less


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

assclown said:


> I saw absolutely nothing in that video to give that fish any size reference.
> 
> Hell, that could have been a 4" fish in a 10 gallon aquarium.:laugh:


dave you took the words right out of my mouth.........no comparison nice
fish none the less
[/quote]

You can tell thats a mature elong if you've ever kept them. there is no way that a big elong looks like a juvi or even a 6 incher. Go find any picture of any elong that looks anything like that one that has a 2-7" measurement next to it...you won't find any elongs that look like that one becuz it's mature and the other ones aren't


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Euromarker said:


> You can tell thats a mature elong if you've ever kept them. there is no way that a big elong looks like a juvi or even a 6 incher. Go find any picture of any elong that looks anything like that one that has a 2-7" measurement next to it...you won't find any elongs that look like that one becuz it's mature and the other ones aren't


I couldn't find any pictures of any elongs that looked liked this one...big or small.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> You can tell thats a mature elong if you've ever kept them. there is no way that a big elong looks like a juvi or even a 6 incher. Go find any picture of any elong that looks anything like that one that has a 2-7" measurement next to it...you won't find any elongs that look like that one becuz it's mature and the other ones aren't


I couldn't find any pictures of any elongs that looked liked this one...big or small.
[/quote]

This was the best pic I could take out of a book of mine that shows a mature elong...notice how much thicker they get...much like the one in the vid. I'd put the one in the pic around 9-10"


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Euromarker said:


> This was the best pic I could take out of a book of mine that shows a mature elong...notice how much thicker they get...much like the one in the vid. I'd put the one in the pic around 9-10"


It's not the thickness that is throwing me...it is the height to length ratio and other body proportions. The only thing I can figure is that the video is widescreen for you guys that see it is an elong, and it is squished into 4:3 aspect ratio on all the computers I've tried (the picture has black bars on the right and left).

Looking at his other vids, that seems to be the case. Some of his videos make his fish look squished (head to tail), but not others...I guess it was the camera, lens, angle, or resolution he used?


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> This was the best pic I could take out of a book of mine that shows a mature elong...notice how much thicker they get...much like the one in the vid. I'd put the one in the pic around 9-10"


It's not the thickness that is throwing me...it is the height to length ratio and other body proportions. The only thing I can figure is that the video is widescreen for you guys that see it is an elong, and it is squished into 4:3 aspect ratio on all the computers I've tried (the picture has black bars on the right and left).

Looking at his other vids, that seems to be the case. Some of his videos make his fish look squished (head to tail), but not others...I guess it was the camera, lens, angle, or resolution he used?








[/quote]

definitely the ratios are messed up


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Will be seeing this in the flesh in a couple of weeks. He has just got a 17" rhom in also


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

curly said:


> Will be seeing this in the flesh in a couple of weeks. He has just got a 17" rhom in also


how much does martin want for it Ian?


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't know Rich. You know what Martin is like, gets a nice fish in then keeps it for himself! Will ask but I should have thought it would be £150+.


----------

